# Poll's aren't working.



## teonintyfive (Mar 1, 2008)

I voted on a poll, redirected to frontpage. Same by clicking view results.
edit: Voting works, but the results don't appear.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 1, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> I voted on a poll, redirected to frontpage. Same by clicking view results.
> edit: Voting works, but the results don't appear.




Just voted in the pointless Will I die without Brawl seems to work oaky now


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 1, 2008)

SimplSimon08 said:
			
		

> teonintyfive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for me


----------



## matriculated (Apr 8, 2008)

I found that when using the GBATemp Lite skins, voting on a poll takes you to the front page. Switching to one of the other skins fixes that for me.


----------



## dice (Apr 14, 2008)

I got this too using the lite skin.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 15, 2008)

Me too. Plz fix this.


----------



## fischju (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, it is a skin issue, V3 is the most working one right now, and this has been a problem for months.


----------

